# AH Handel: Was tun, wenn man unterboten wird?



## app (22. Juni 2011)

Hi,

folgendes Szenario:

Ich bin normalerweise der einziger Anbieter eines Artikels und stelle täglich 20-30 dieser Artikel ins AH.

Manchmal passiert es, das jemand auftaucht und mich um ca. 30% unterbietet und das auch mit großer Menge.

Was kann man machen:

1) Alles aufkaufen? Mag ich nicht, da der Mitbewerber evtl. den nächsten Schwung einstellt.

2) Ihn um 1 Kupfer unterbieten? Bedeutet weniger/kein Gewinn

3) Abwarten und normal einstellen?

4) Auf andere Waren umschwenken?




Was tut Ihr in so einer Situation?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Juni 2011)

eins der 4.
was verkaufst du denn? ist es wirklich möglich da nachm nem uafkauf nen neuen großen schwung waren zu organisieren? ich hatte imemr einfach alle glyphen drinne, die über 10g lagen. die die unterbotenwurden hat das addon einfach nicht eingestellt. einfach abwarten und später wieder


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Juni 2011)

Es kommt sicherlich auf die Sachen an die man einstellt und ob sie Gebühren kosten oder nicht.

zu1: wenn es deutlich unter deinem ist, würde ich es aufkaufen. Wenn es so ist wie du sagst, dass du sonst in der Regel der einzige bist der es anbietet, wird auch entsprechend wenig nach kommen.

zu2: Anbieter, die die Frechheit haben um 1 Kupfer zu unterbieten, gerade wenn die Beträge etwas höher werden (ab 10 Gold), lasse ich links liegen und kauf das teurere. Mache ich aus Prinzip so. Ich selbst unterbiete auch niemanden nur mit einen Kupfer. Sehe ich keinen Sinn drin. Wenn jemand was ab 100 Gold reinsetzt, dann gehe ich wenigstens auf 98 oder sogar 95 runter, sofern der Gewinn noch stimmt.

zu3: Hier kommt, wie oben schon geschrieben, wieder darauf an was man einstellt. Kostet es viele Gebühren z.b. Motorrad oder keine Gebühren wie Verzauberkunstsachen. Man muss sehen ob sich das lohnt. Notfalls eben wieder rausnehmen und neu einstellen. Aber wie schon bei Punkt 1 geschrieben, wenn es ein Gegenstand ist, der eher wenig im AH ist und gut weg geht, dann kann man den vielleicht auch so drin lassen und abwarten.

zu4: Kommt auch wieder darauf an, ob die anderen Anbieter nur kurzzeitig den gleichen Artikel anbieten, oder ob sich das häuft. Bei letzteres sollte man sich vielleicht was anderes ausdenken, wenn das  über einen längeren Zeitraum so geht.

Voraussetzung für alle vier Punkte ist natürlich, dass man die Preise im AH in und auswendig kennt.


----------



## zoizz (22. Juni 2011)

Unterbieten. Solange, bis der andere keinen Bock mehr hat. Denn diese AH-Sache mache ich nur noch zum Spass, nicht um mein Vermögen zu vergrössern. Und Spass habe ich immer, wenn einer beim unterbieten mitmacht - denn irgendwann gibt man der Allgemeinheit etwas von dem angehäuften Gold zurück, bei dem Wettunterbieten


----------



## Dexis (26. Juni 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> zu2: Anbieter, die die Frechheit haben um 1 Kupfer zu unterbieten, gerade wenn die Beträge etwas höher werden (ab 10 Gold), lasse ich links liegen und kauf das teurere. Mache ich aus Prinzip so. Ich selbst unterbiete auch niemanden nur mit einen Kupfer. Sehe ich keinen Sinn drin. Wenn jemand was ab 100 Gold reinsetzt, dann gehe ich wenigstens auf 98 oder sogar 95 runter, sofern der Gewinn noch stimmt.


Moralisch gesehen denke ich genauso wie du in diesem Punkt, wirtschaftlich bzw. spieltechnisch gesehen ist es aber unsinnig. Ein Gegenstand der zu Beginn 100g im AH wert ist, würde bei 5g-Unterbietungen schon nach zehn Angeboten die Hälfte seines Wertes verloren haben. Auf einem gut besuchten Server entspricht das etwa 1-4 bietenden Spielern, was am Wochenende schonmal ein Zeitspanne von lediglich wenigen Minuten bedarf bis der Preis kaputt ist.
Bei einem Unterbietungs"kreislauf" von z.b. nur 50 Silber ist theoretisch die zehnfache Spanne möglich und der Preis bleibt (aus der Sicht der Verkäufer) längere Zeit stabil. Es erfordert dann allerdings noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Beobachtung des Marktes als es ohnehin schon mit sich bringt.

Wirklich links liegen lassen sollte man die Idioten, die bei einem Artikel der sich schon längere Zeit auf einem Niveau hält (oder zumindest nach Ausverkauf immer wieder dorthin zurückführt) einfach aus Faulheit, Gewinnsucht und null Ahnung vom effektiven Verkaufen den Preis mit nur einem Gebot in den Keller stürzen. Mir fallen dabei meistens die Aktionen mit den Dunkelmarktkarten zu Beginn des Addons ein: wenn jemand eine Karte für z.b. 1.000g einstellt und der Nächste (weil er glaubt seine Karte würde sich dann superschnell verkaufen) statt auf 980g zu unterbieten, einfach mal 500g eingibt - aber keine 5min später wieder mit 495g unterboten wird^^ Aber hauptsache er hat den Marktwert mit einem Klick völlig zunichte gemacht.


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. Juli 2011)

Ich betreibe AH-Handel nach dem Motto: Leben und Leben lassen.

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß wenn ich mit einem Preis unterboten werde, der nur geringfügig oder gar nicht über den jew. Matspreisen im AH liegt, der Anbieter keinen langen Atem haben wird. Wahrscheinlich sind es Leute die gerade Berufe gelevelt haben und das Zeug einfach nur loswerden wollen.
Ich lass ihn seine Waren verkaufen und steig danach wieder ein.

Ausnahme ist, wenn der Preis lächerlich niedrig ist. Dann kauf ich alles auf.


Die Aussagen beziehen sich auf Endprodukte. Bei Mats tret ich eher als Unterbieter, wie oben beschrieben auf, da die Spanne, ausser in Ausnahmefällen (Patch), die investierte Zeit nicht wert ist.


----------



## Danf (5. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> zu2: Anbieter, die die Frechheit haben um 1 Kupfer zu unterbieten, gerade wenn die Beträge etwas höher werden (ab 10 Gold), lasse ich links liegen und kauf das teurere. Mache ich aus Prinzip so. Ich selbst unterbiete auch niemanden nur mit einen Kupfer. Sehe ich keinen Sinn drin. Wenn jemand was ab 100 Gold reinsetzt, dann gehe ich wenigstens auf 98 oder sogar 95 runter, sofern der Gewinn noch stimmt.
> 
> 
> Voraussetzung für alle vier Punkte ist natürlich, dass man die Preise im AH in und auswendig kennt.



so ein unglaublicher Müll in einem Satz verzapft.. Weißt du wie das AH aussehen würde wenn jeder so denken würde wie du? du könntest von deinem erlös nichtmal deine Repkosten bezahlen..

Also ich spiele auf einem extrem bevölkerten Realm und handle zum großteil mit VZmats, Taschen und Flasks/Elixiere


Es herrscht extremer Undercut-krieg (1 Kupfer unterbieten), der sogar richtig Spaß macht wenn man sich damit beschäftigt..

Und dann gibt es noch die Bauern die alle viel günstiger reinstellen (Essenz ist auf 27. zack haut einer 100 stück für 25 pro rein.. Was tun? Ich für meinen Teil kaufe ALLES ALLES einfach auf... Wenn er ne neue Ladung reinstellt wieder ALLES aufkaufen, Verlust mach ich sowieso nicht...

jedoch weiß ich nicht wie sich das bei deinen Items und den Depositgebühren verhält, jedoch, wenn DU den Markt für dieses Item regulierst, kaufst du alles was er reinstellt auf, holst deine Sachen raus und machst es direkt mal 10% teurer, und stellst aber nur 8-12 dieser Items rein.. Die Leute sehen, dass dieses Item kaum mehr da ist und kaufen wie die Irren 

MFG


----------



## Izara (17. Juli 2011)

app schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> folgendes Szenario:
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, ob du dein Problem bisher lösen konntest oder nicht, aber so mach ich das:

1) wie teuer ist das Item, womit du dein Gold verdienst? (bei 100g+ pro Item kauf ich nichts auf z.B. ^^ ) Bei Materialien kauf ich meist alles auf, was 50% oder günstiger ist als der Durchschnittspreis. Ich meine damit nicht meinen Preis, sondern den Durchschnittspreis (wird von nem Addon angezeigt, welches leider seit 4.2 nicht mehr funzt, zumindest bei mir nicht). Wobei ich auch nur dann aufkaufe, wenn ich mit dem Gold meines AH Chars hinkomm, denn das von meinem Main wird nicht dafür ausgegeben, um Spaß im AH zu haben 

2) Es gibt viele, die es extrem ärgert, wenn man sie um 1 Kupfer, 1 Silber etc unterbietet. Mich inbegriffen. Allerdings sehe ich das AH als einen Markt und handle auch so. Ich unterbiete meist nicht absichtlich um so wenig, viel lieber senke ich mein Anfangsgebot. Diejenigen, die zu faul sind, um das günstigste rauszusuchen, fallen drauf rein. Klappt das nicht, weil ich nach einer Stunde wieder unterboten werde, lass ich es sein und warte ab 

3) Ich warte ab, wenn ich z.B. etwas höher wertige Dinge einstelle, die mich mehr Einstellgebühren kosten. Dann lass ich es drin und kaufe auch nichts auf. Da die AH Preise auf unserem Server meist schon innerhalb weniger Tage extrem schwanken, ist mir das Risiko zu groß auf den Sachen sitzen zu bleiben.

4) Umschwenken? Das hieße, dass man gezielt farmen müsste, oder nicht? (um entweder Mats ins AH zu stellen - sofern es sich bei dir um Mats handelt - oder um Mats für deine Handwerkswaren zu bekommen) Wäre mir zuviel Aufwand. Da warte ich lieber ab. Wird der Preis nach ein zwei Wochen nicht besser und verschwindet der Idiot nicht wieder (d.h. liefert er immer weiter günstigen Nachschub), verscherbel ich das Zeug und setze es auf meine Blacklist. Was heißen soll: das stelle bzw verkaufe ich nicht wieder im AH. zumindest nicht in allzu naher Zukunft. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, umzuschwenken, schwenke um. Hast du keine Alternative, warte ab oder senk deine Preise.


Und was Dagonzo's Aussage angeht, dass er dann lieber das teurere kauft, wenn einer die 1-Kupfer-Unterbietaktion startet:
es gibt nicht viele wie ihn  die meisten juckts nicht.
Ich für meinen Teil schau mir dann öfter an, wer da unterbietet und kauf es nur, wenn ich denjenigen kenne und schätze. So seltsam sich das auch anhören mag. Sehe ich, dass es ne Auktion von einem Vollidioten ist (jemand, der in der Vergangenheit extrem negativ auffiel), lass ich sein Zeug links liegen - egal, wie günstig es auch sein mag. Mein Gold kriegt so jemand nicht (zumindest nicht, wenn ich es verhindern kann  ). Das ist natürlich kein marktübliches Verhalten und in der Welt der BWL und VWL verpönt bzw. ich werd dann dümmlich belächelt. mir egal


----------



## Cemesis (18. November 2011)

Danf schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es noch die Bauern die alle viel günstiger reinstellen (Essenz ist auf 27. zack haut einer 100 stück für 25 pro rein.. Was tun? Ich für meinen Teil kaufe ALLES ALLES einfach auf... Wenn er ne neue Ladung reinstellt wieder ALLES aufkaufen, Verlust mach ich sowieso nicht...



Und ich sag mal, es funktioniert, oder? Ich meine für den der extrem unterbietet. Seine Sachen sind schnell verkauft, solange jemand kommt der einfach alles aufkauft, damit sein Preis stabil bleibt. Ich denke das wissen diejenigen ganz genau. Ich versteh dich! Ich reg mich auch jedesmal auf wenn ein Preis für eine Ware schön hoch ist und da kommt so nen Vollpfosten und setzt sie für 50% unterm Marktwert rein. Meiner Meinung sollte man solch Leute an die Wand prangern, aber naja.

Ich persl. stelle Sachen auch 1 Kupfer unter den billigsten Teil, damit der Marktpreis möglichst lange stabil bleibt. Macht mir auch nichts aus wenn das jemand bei mir macht, weil ich das als faierer ansehe als diese Marktzerfezter...

Mfg


----------



## Ursusarctos (19. November 2011)

Hallo	
Hier haben sich bisher nur Verkäufer zu Wort gemeldet.
Für Käufer ist es schon ärgerlich, wenn für viele Gegenstände, aberwitzighohe Preise verlangt werden.
Als ich anfing WoW zu spielen, habe ich die halbe Zeit im AH zugebracht und hatte mit lvl.20 600Gold zusammen.
Mit dem leveln ging es aber nicht richtig voran.
Daraufhin lies ich das AH links liegen und konzentrierte mich aufs leveln.
Jetzt schau ich vielleicht einmal pro Woche ins AH.
Sind die Preise von Gegenständen "die hohe Gebühren verursachen" zu niedrig stelle ich sie nicht rein und warte ab.
Bei Gegenständen die nur "geringe Gebühren verursachen" stelle ich sie zu den Preisen rein, die ich haben möchte
häufig werden sie auch verkauft, da es nicht genügend billige Gegenstände gab um den bedarf zu decken.
Nehmt es doch nicht persönlich, wenn ihr unterboten werdet.
Es ist doch nur ein Spiel.
Wäre es das richtige Leben, denkt daran "kein Mensch mag Jammerlappen".
Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## myadictivo (19. November 2011)

ich bin auch einer der vollpfosten, die den preis kaputt machen..und ?
bei allen meinen chars hab ich sammelberufe, da kommt beim leveln / questen schon einiges an erz, leder und blümle zusammen. ich hab überhaupt kein problem damit den durchschnittspreis auch um 50% zu drücken.
man schwimmt doch eh in kohle. warum soll ich mir die mühe machen 10 stacks irgendwas 1 cent unter dem aktuell günstigsten preis zum verkauf anzubieten. da stell ichs lieber für 50% rein und der krams ist sicher innerhalb von ner stunde verkauft.

obs dann irgendeiner kauft der sich freut oder der zornerfüllte typ, dessen preis ich grad drücke (nur ums dann für seinen preis nochmal reinzustellen) ist mir doch auch egal. und selbst wenn macht derjenige, wenn sich denn dumme finden die es für seinen preis kaufen, immer noch saftigen gewinn durch quasi 0 arbeit.

die ganzen AH junkies leben doch von den vollpfosten die etwas krass "unter preis" reinstellen.

so gesehn sind wir alle happy. mein rucksack ist leer und ich hab paar 100 gold mehr die ich nicht brauch, oder jemand der die mats braucht ist happy, weil er nen schnapp gemacht hat oder der wiederverkäufer freut sich nen ast, weil er mit 2 mausclicks nochmal ordentlich zeug hat, was er eventuell teuer verkaufen kann. risiko trägt er halt, obs dann wirklich einer kauft. das ist doch der sinn der sache. sonst könnte man ja gleich sagen mats kann man zum festpreis beim npc kaufen/verkaufen


----------



## BTTony1 (19. November 2011)

app schrieb:


> Ich bin normalerweise der einziger Anbieter eines Artikels und stelle täglich 20-30 dieser Artikel ins AH.
> 
> Manchmal passiert es, das jemand auftaucht und mich um ca. 30% unterbietet und das auch mit großer Menge.



Ich würde mehrere Artikel anbieten. Wenn eins im Preis schlecht steht, konzentrierst du dich auf die anderen. Wenn es nur geringe Konkurrenz ist, ignorierst du die. Das kauft sich weg und weiter gehts. Diese kurzfristigen Marktschwankungen beachte ich nie zu meinen Ungunsten. Aber wenn ein Preis plötzlich hochgeht, spring ich sofort auf. Was ich vor einiger Zeit mal mit boreanischen Ledersets verdient habe, ist kaum zu glauben... Und dann war der Preis nach zwei Tagen auf 5% des Maxpreises gesunken, da waren die Matkosten höher. Aber das ist doch das witzige. Reagieren und so..


----------



## Dexis (20. November 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich bin auch einer der vollpfosten, die den preis kaputt machen..und ?
> bei allen meinen chars hab ich sammelberufe, da kommt beim leveln / questen schon einiges an erz, leder und blümle zusammen. ich hab überhaupt kein problem damit den durchschnittspreis auch um 50% zu drücken.
> man schwimmt doch eh in kohle. warum soll ich mir die mühe machen 10 stacks irgendwas 1 cent unter dem aktuell günstigsten preis zum verkauf anzubieten. da stell ichs lieber für 50% rein und der krams ist sicher innerhalb von ner stunde verkauft.


Im Gegenteil, du bekommst es auch nicht verkauft weil der nächste dich wieder um ein Silber o.ä. unterbietet - du wirst es nicht los, hast aber für alle auf dem Server den Preis um 50% kaputt gemacht. Dieses Denken ist beinahe noch schlimmer als das ganze Kiddy-Geflame in den öffentlichen Chats.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. November 2011)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Ich persl. stelle Sachen auch 1 Kupfer unter den billigsten Teil, damit der Marktpreis möglichst lange stabil bleibt. Macht mir auch nichts aus wenn das jemand bei mir macht, weil ich das als faierer ansehe als diese Marktzerfezter...
> 
> Mfg


Das kann man sehen wie man will. Wenn z.B. eine Froststofftasche die damals zum aktuellen Content einen Wert von 80-100 Gold hatte, heute für 180-250 Gold zu finden ist, dann ist das nur noch Wucher. In solch einem Fall setze ich dann mit meinem Schneider die Taschen für deutlich weniger rein. Vielleicht nicht so niedrig wie die Preise damals, aber auf jeden Fall deutlich drunter. Das finde ich fair.
Trotzdem habe ich bei dem Spiel im Laufe der Jahre genug Gold verdient um mir alles leisten zu können, was ich will und es bleibt immer noch genug übrig. Ist wie im echten Leben. Das ganze Geld kannst du sowieso nicht mit ins Grab nehmen


----------



## myadictivo (21. November 2011)

naja ich bin kein schneider, aber dafür dürfte ja froststoff gebraucht werden. wenn aber keiner das zeug farmt und man sich den krempel im AH kaufen muss würde es ja den preis im vergleich zu damals rechtfertigen.
bin aber auch grade vom hocker gefallen als ich die taschenpreise gesehn hab. nun läuft mein twink eben mit netherstofftaschen rum


----------



## baum2go (30. November 2011)

Ich mache mein gesamtes Gold im AH und habe schon lange keine Sammelberufe mehr, da der Zeit/Gold Aufwand nicht lohnt.
Die vorherige Diskussion kann man pauschal in die Tonne kloppen, da man hier nicht verallgemeinern kann.
Ich werde hier definitiv keine insider tipps geben, aber mich mal zur Underpriceproblematik ganz verständlich äussern.

1.) Wenn man die Nachfrage nach einem Item nicht einschätzen kann, lässt man als Anfänger die Finger davon.

Konkretes Beispiel Froststoff:
Frostoff ist alter content, wird aber stetig benötigt -> konstante Nachfrage.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich ob man underpriced wird, da jedes Item Angebotsschwankungen unterliegt.
D.h. in einem moment bin ich einer von vielen Anbietern, im nächsten Moment habe ich das Monopol und diktiere die Preise.

Um solide Aussagen treffen zu können, ob es sich lohnt zu underpricen oder nicht, bedarf es langfristiger Erfahrungswerte je Item. Auctioneer kann mit dem Averagepreis ein gutes Hilfsmittel sein, aber keineswegs Erfahrungswerte ersetzen.

Pauschale Aussagen sind zu diesem komplexen Thema schlichtweg falsch.

Die einzig und richtige Herangehensweise ist anfangs das Beobachten von 20 Items, deren Schwankungen in Angebot und Nachfrage sowie das timing, wann man dinge am Besten zu höchsten Preisen verkaufen kann.

Ganz wichtig ist, dass man Lust daran hat zu Handeln und sich ein festes Ziel setzt mit dem AH Gold zu verdienen, denn kann man keinen Verlust machen.
Ich habe parallel cirka 400 Auktionen laufen, aber man kann es sicher noch Höher treiben.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Jackie251 (1. Dezember 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, du bekommst es auch nicht verkauft weil der nächste dich wieder um ein Silber o.ä. unterbietet - du wirst es nicht los, hast aber für alle auf dem Server den Preis um 50% kaputt gemacht. Dieses Denken ist beinahe noch schlimmer als das ganze Kiddy-Geflame in den öffentlichen Chats.




was genau sind "kaputte" Preise?

Also ganz ehrlich _Pseudokapitalisten_ sind mit das schlimmste auf der Welt, egal ob im realen oder virtuellen Leben!

Kapitalismus solange verfechten wie man damit fett Kohle, aber gleichzeitig ein Preisgarantie für die eigenen Produkte fordern.
Wasch mich aber mach mich nicht nass...

Man kann sehrwohl beide Wirschaftssystem umsetzen und beide haben dann Vor und Nachteile:
- Sozialistisch waren zB im Mittelalter viele Städte organisiert. Jeder Beruf war in einer Zwangsgilde und hatte Vorgaben wie sein Produkt beschaffen sein musste, hatte auch eine Erlaubnis wieviel er herstellen durfte aber er hatte auch einen festgelegten Preis. 
Die Vorteile waren das niemand hungern muss weil man sich gegenseitig unterbietet, eine standartisierte Qualität für den Käufer, standatierisierter Lohn.
Dafür hatte man aber möglicherweise ein eher schlechteres Produkt zum hohen Preis vergleichen mit einer anderen Stadt (allerdings war keine extreme Preistreiberei möglich). (kostengüstige) Serienfertigung und Export waren nicht möglich.

- auch Kapitalismus funktioniert: ein Markt auf den ich reagieren muss und in dem ein keine Garantien gibt. Ich sollte bestrebt sein das Produkt zu optimieren oder neue Produkte zu erschaffen. 
Im Idealfall erreiche ich durch diesen Zwang deutlich mehr Produkte zu niedigeren Preisen, auf der Schattenseite kann das mit Niedrigstlöhnen erkauft werden. Oder die Lebensgrundlage von solchen Herstellern zerstören, die zwar "fleißig" sind aber einfach nicht zu Zugang zu neusten Techniken haben usw.
Das muss nicht schlecht sein, ein solches "Ausmisten" ist durchaus nötig (wenn zB die Flugzeugtechnik einen gewissen Stand erreicht hat, brauche ich keine riesigen Passagierschiffe mehr).


Witzigerweise glauben aber anscheinend viele Kapitalismus = ich muss grenzenlos gierig sein und hab trotzdem die Garantie reich zu werden.
Durchaus ist "Moral" im Kapitalismus dehnbar, was man als Profi um jeden Preis verstehen kann.
Aber es ist gerade im Kapitalismus Sinn des Ganzen das der Kunde das günstigste Produkt erhält. Es soll der Verkäufer das Geschäft machen, der die Rohstoffe auf günstigstesm Wege beschaffen, die optimale Produktionsausbeute hat und bereit ist für den niedrigsten Lohn zu arbeiten.
Ein Media Markt wird eben gerade dadurch zum guten Geschäft das er einen Kampfpreis bieten kann! Und wenn er einem Hersteller dann ein Angebot machen kann "ich kaufe dir 10000 deines Produkt x ab, aber nur zu 90% deines Preises" kann das für den Hersteller immer noch ein super Geschäft sein, da er sonst nur 2000 Stück hätte absetzen können.


Und trotzdem bleiben beide Wirtschaftsmglichkeine nur Religionen!
Die Frage ist nur wieviel Zwang man auf die Menschen ausübt.
Es ist überhaupt kein Problem für ein Volk, wenige Vermögende zu Enteignen und keine Bereicherung Einzelner zuzulassen. Genauso wie es möglich ist eine Struktur auzubauen, die abwechseln höhere Leistung vom Arbeiter fordert und danach dessen Lohn senkt.

Die Überzeugung das man für seine Arbeit das Maximum an Gewinn bekommen will ist genauso "richtig" wie die Überzeugung das jede Arbeit einen bestimmten Gegenwert hat und jeder fair an diesem Gegenwert teilhaben muss.

Wenn ich in der Wüste einen Verdustenden finde und mit ihm mein Wasser teile ist das als Kapitalistischer Sicht dumm, denn dieses Wasser könnte ich verdammt teuer verkaufen. Aus menschlicher Sicht ist man zu Hilfe verpflichtet ohne an Gewinn zu denken.
Welchen der beiden Religionen man angehört ist daher vollkommen frei. Und dazu kommt noch, WOW ist virtuell. Hier kann man sowohl "böser" als auch "netter" sein, als man in der Realität wäre.

Wie man das Ganze auch dreht, wer im WOW AH aktiv ist muss einfach damit rechnen, dass dort andere Spieler auftreten die nicht dem Glaube anhängen jetzt zum Preis XYZ ein Produkt verkaufen zu müssen. Sondern einfach einen Preis wählen, der IHNEN passt.
Wenn die Spaß daran haben ihr Vermögen durch Verlustgeschäfte rumzubringen ist das ihr gutes Recht - vieleicht haben die Spaß daran die Gierigen AH Leute mal weinen zu sehen..
Vieleicht will jemand einfach die Bank leer bekommen.
Und ja es gibt in WOW auch Spieler die durchaus einige Produkte haben, die aber Handeln langweiliger finden als andere das Angeln. Die haben 0 Bock das ihre item unverkauft zurückkommen. Die provozieren sogar bewusst das ein Widerverkäufer sich sehr schnell auf ihre Produkte stürzt - hauptsache sie sind es los!

Und sehr häufig ist dieser angeblich zerstörte "Markpreis" gar nicht korrekt.
Wie oft habe ich schon im Chat mitbekommen, das die Marktpreiszerstörer ihr Item zu 120% des mittleren Preises im AH hatten. Gerade die Spieler die lange dabei sind wissen, das 300% Marktpreise oft nach hinten losgehen.
Das lockt nur 10 Kokurenten an die mithandeln wollen und dann einen Monat lang die Preise auf 60% Markwert reduzieren, wegen viel häufigeren unterbieten.


----------



## baum2go (2. Dezember 2011)

Zu dem Menschen über mir : Viel Pseudotheorie, Moral in nem Onlinegame (Hallo gehts noch?) und keinerlei Realbezug auf konkrete Tatsachen.

Bitte sachlich und faktisch argumentieren.


----------



## Jackie251 (2. Dezember 2011)

baum2go schrieb:


> Zu dem Menschen über mir : Viel Pseudotheorie, Moral in nem Onlinegame (Hallo gehts noch?) und keinerlei Realbezug auf konkrete Tatsachen.
> 
> Bitte sachlich und faktisch argumentieren.




es ist wohl kaum meine Schuld wenn du durch harz4 TV geschult meine text nicht verstehst und das durchsetzen moralischer Standpunkte auch in der virtuellen Welt für lächerlich hälst.

also ich vertrete zB die ansicht das man fair teil sowohl in der realen wie virtuellen welt, ich differenziere da zwischen einem Stück Kuchen oder einen lila item nicht. Auch wenn das ist deiner Welt zu einer "hallo gehts noch? - neeed neeed neeed" Reaktion führt.

trotzdem ein hoffendlich baldiges WE und viel spaß ingame ;-)


----------



## BTTony1 (2. Dezember 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> es ist wohl kaum meine Schuld wenn du durch harz4 TV geschult meine text nicht verstehst und das durchsetzen moralischer Standpunkte auch in der virtuellen Welt für lächerlich hälst.
> 
> also ich vertrete zB die ansicht das man fair teil sowohl in der realen wie virtuellen welt, ich differenziere da zwischen einem Stück Kuchen oder einen lila item nicht. Auch wenn das ist deiner Welt zu einer "hallo gehts noch? - neeed neeed neeed" Reaktion führt.
> 
> trotzdem ein hoffendlich baldiges WE und viel spaß ingame ;-)


Ich finde deine moralisch-politischen Beitrag oben auch höchst lächerlich. Willst du demnächst auch eine Initiative zur Wahrung der Lebensrechte von Mobs gründen? Oder ein Verbot von AoE-Effekte zur Sicherung unbeteiligter Kleinst-NPCs?

Das AH ist mehr oder weniger eine Wirtschaftssimulation. Simulation weil da keiner tatsächlich von abhängig ist. Jeder kann dort seine eigenen Ziele verfolgen. Weil es Spass machen soll die Auswirkungen zu erleben. Klar, wenn du eine soziale Gerechtigkeit durchsetzen willst, mach das, hab Spaß dran. Aber wer das AH zum eigenorientierten Handeln nutzen möchte sollte schauen, dass er das meiste Gold für seinen Kram bekommt. Alles andere ist unsinnig.

Achja, könntest du nicht eine Leidenschaft für Ebay entwickeln. Ich finde die Preise da entwickeln manchmal auch ein ziemlich unsoziales Eigenleben.

Schönes WE! ;-)


----------



## Xergart (10. April 2012)

Auch wenn das Thema scho was länger ruht, finde ich es doch ganz interessant wie unterschiedlich die Leute an diese "Problematik" gehen.
Ich z.B. handel im AH nur noch j4f.
Wenn ich sehe das z.B. Flüchtiges Feuer für 4g das Stück im AH ist, dann unterbiete ich es gerne für 2/2,5g und preise es im Handelschat an.
Dann können 2 Dinge passieren:
a) ich verkaufe meinen ganzen Ramsch und freu mich über das schnell verdiente Gold
oder
b) ich werde wiederrum unterboten, kaufe diese dann auf und verkaufe es zu meinen Konditionen irgendwann später mal weiter.

Wie oben schon gesagt, kein Addon ersetzt die wirklichen Erfahrungswerte, da es bestimmte Zeiten gibt, wo bestimmte Items besser laufen als sonst und als guter Kaufmann, kennt man diese Zeiten ;-)


----------



## Jackie251 (10. April 2012)

Xergart schrieb:


> Wie oben schon gesagt, kein Addon ersetzt die wirklichen Erfahrungswerte, da es bestimmte Zeiten gibt, wo bestimmte Items besser laufen als sonst und als guter Kaufmann, kennt man diese Zeiten ;-)




Das ist ja auch das einzige was er wissen muss. 
Oder was macht ein "Kaufmann" in wow?


----------



## Xergart (12. April 2012)

Ein Kaufmann handelt mit Waren, Dienstleistungen, Wissen & Kontakten ;-) - und je anchdem wie gut er das macht, macht er halt posGewinn oder Verlust.
Was & wie weit man dieses in WoW einbringt ist jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Jackie251 (13. April 2012)

In Kaufmann kauft Waren die er nicht braucht um sie später an jemanden der sie braucht teurer zu verkaufen.
Dafür werden die Waren meist an einem anderem Ort gekauft als verkauft, sodass der Kaufmann noch die Logistik lösen musste.

In WOW ist die Logistische Meisterleistung dabei dann das man vom Ah zum briefkasten und wieder zurück laufen kann ohne vom Wege abzukommen.
Die alleinige Aufgabe eines WOW-Kaufmanns ist es offensichtlich: zu wissen wann waren güstig genug sind sie zu kaufen und wann sie teuer genug sind um sie zu verkaufen. DIE EINZIGE AUFGABE.


Der Spruch ein *guter* Kaufmann wisse wann sich kaufen und wann sich verkaufen lohnt ist also vergleichbar mit solchen Aussagen:
- ein guter Feuerwehrmann weiß das Feuer heiß ist
- ein guter Mathematikproffessor kann die Ziffern 0 - 9 fehlerfrei aufschreiben
- ein guter Frisuer hat eine Schere

Und das ist eben Blödsinn. Ein Friseur ohne Schere ist kein schlechter Friseur sondern einfach gar kein Friseur oder soll er die Haare abbeißen?
Ein Händler der nicht billig einkauft und teuer verkauft und weis zu welchen Zeiten er daher was machen soll - tja der ist wohl möglichweise vielen, nur eben kein Händler.


----------



## Heynrich (18. Juli 2012)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Der Spruch ein *guter* Kaufmann wisse wann sich kaufen und wann sich verkaufen lohnt ist also vergleichbar mit solchen Aussagen:
> - ein guter Feuerwehrmann weiß das Feuer heiß ist
> - ein guter Mathematikproffessor kann die Ziffern 0 - 9 fehlerfrei aufschreiben
> - ein guter Frisuer hat eine Schere



Ich wusste schon immer, dass ich ein kaufmännischer, Haare schneidender Mathematikprofessor bin, der in der freiwilligen Feuerwehr ist.


----------

